# What Religion are you?



## 35mm (Oct 3, 2014)

I really like learning about religions, so you can talk about yours here!! Feel free to debate and what not, that's always fun. (For me at least. I like debates.) I'm personally an Atheist.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Kaballah, tho some people don't consider it a religion, really.


----------



## 35mm (Oct 3, 2014)

I've never heard of it!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm Agnostic. But Catholic if you ask my family. My boyfriend is Atheist. Catholic if you ask my parents....


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 3, 2014)

catholic, but just barely. i believe in god but i dont go to church or do anything religious really.


----------



## 35mm (Oct 3, 2014)

Is it bad that I go to church just for the food...?


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 3, 2014)

Atheist. 

Unless someone can provide me solid evidence there is a god, I won't believe in one.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 3, 2014)

35mm said:


> I've never heard of it!



basically it's based mostly on spirituality and you can kind of conform it to whatever your personal beliefs are, it's really great. i was born anglican (don't even know if that's spelled right) but never ever really religious. i believe in god in a way, but just differently.. you should look it up sometime, it's very interesting!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 3, 2014)

It's only a recent development that my family has loosened their whole religious thing. I don't go to Church and my family stopped trying to force me to go. But they still expect me to go on Christmas and if/when I get married they're expecting it to be in a Church.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 3, 2014)

35mm said:


> Is it bad that I go to church just for the food...?



I'm undecided. I'm sometimes agnostic, sometimes my mom takes me to a Bhuddist church (my mom is Bhuddist). I sometimes go for the food to be honest. That and the people at the church are so nice I love it. But I try not to go for the food since I know it's not right.

Does undecided count...?


----------



## Radda (Oct 3, 2014)

I use to go to church every Sunday,and learn about Moses and then commandments and stuff.It was really boring and I had to wear a dress.Thankfully they've leaved me alone.So I don't believe in anything :/


----------



## Jake (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm a Christian Muslim


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 3, 2014)

Buddist.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 3, 2014)

Pure Atheist.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 3, 2014)

Christian, not strictly though..


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 3, 2014)

Pantheist here.


----------



## nammie (Oct 3, 2014)

Agnostic I... guess...? idk I went to church with my parents as a kid, but then eventually they stopped going so I stopped going and I don't think I ever really believed...


----------



## CR33P (Oct 3, 2014)

agnostic catholic
if that exists


----------



## (ciel) (Oct 3, 2014)

Nothing. If I must be labeled, I guess Agnostic, but I just honestly don't care. I've never felt the need for anything spiritual, and when I'd go to church, I never really enjoyed it or felt anything from it. 

I also don't really care what others believe, so long as you're not hurting people.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 4, 2014)

No religion. I don't care about religions in general. Do what you want as long as it doesn't involve murdering me.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 4, 2014)

I consider myself a Christian, I do not attend church, I was not raised in or around church life, my family has long held Christian beliefs but have never been church people really (We have been of course, just rarely). I do like church, very much so, but I still do not attend one, the pastors/preachers around here are very good people (So are many of the church folk). I'm more of a spiritual person than I religious person I suppose, I don't always remember to pray every night, but I try to remember to do so at least once a week, I sometimes read the Bible or some of the quotes, they bring me great comfort really, and the historical stories are quite the interesting read. I've written and preached sermons previously in my life, but I no longer deliver them anymore, I did enjoy and many people suggest that I become a preacher, but I don't believe I've been "called" so to speak. Sorry, that was a lot of rambling...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 4, 2014)

Atheist sort of??? I used to be Christian though but I kinda stopped believing and stopped going to church...

Even tho I don't entirely believe in god I do stay stuff like 'oh my god' idk I'm just kinda used to it lol V:


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm Catholic. I don't really go to church much, though...


----------



## Axeler137 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm a Christian/Jesus Follower! Don't mind conversing and talking about it!


----------



## savanna (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm an atheist. Whenever we have discussions in Religious Studies about what we believe in, everyone in my class starts flaming me once they hear that I don't believe in God.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Axeler137 said:


> I'm a Christian/Jesus Follower! Don't mind conversing and talking about it!



When did you first start believing, or did your parents teach the religion to you when you were little?


----------



## Axeler137 (Oct 4, 2014)

savanna said:


> When did you first start believing, or did your parents teach the religion to you when you were little?



My parents did teach me things from the Bible. But, I never felt that they were trying to force me to be Christian, so to speak. Honestly, I chose it for myself. Technically, I became a Christian when I was five. But, I really didn't start understanding it until I got much older obviously.


----------



## London (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm Atheist. I have nothing against religion, spirituality, or anything that doesn't involve hurting others, but I just can't fathom believing in something when we have hard facts and science that proves otherwise. It's not something I can wrap my head around.
That being said, as much as I try to keep an open mind, I tend to have strong opinions about certain religions and when someone tells me they're ______ my initial reaction is not a positive one.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Welp both of my parents come from families with strong ties into Paganism and basically my mother is a pretty strong Neopagan. Anyway she never spoke of her religion around me and allowed me to find my own 'path' but there was a lot of literature relating to the history of Paganism around the house. I thought this was just a coincidence because we have a hella ton of books round our house, so it wasn't a rare thing or anything. Anyway when I was about 12 I started internetting the stuff I was learning from those books and found Wicca. I kept my interest on the DL because I was a damn weird kid anyway and I didn't need anyone mocking me for thinking I was Sabrina the Teenage Witch or anything.

Mother stumbled upon my BOS. Had a long convo about my interest in that kinda stuff. She took me to a lot of festivals where they have lectures/workshops on stuff related to Paganism. Basically ended up deciding Wicca was the right path for me. Still a devout Wiccan to this day. I've worn my pentacle every day since I was about 13 and I'm pretty straight when people ask me about it. I figure if they wanna mock me about it then that's their problem.

Tl;dr - Am Wiccan. Am not Sabrina Teenage Witch. Have never sacrificed animal. Do not own broomstick. Promise.


----------



## ACNiko (Oct 4, 2014)

I guess I'm an atheist, but I don't like to call myself that.


----------



## oranje (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm Agnostic, leaning towards Atheist. I respect other religions and spiritualities, but I myself cannot believe in a heaven or hell or in a God that is so human and human-centric. If I ever did choose to become spiritual, Buddhism would definitely be my first choice.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 4, 2014)

I used to be Catholic, but I converted to Protestant


----------



## nard (Oct 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> catholic, but just barely. i believe in god but i dont go to church or do anything religious really.




Basically this.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 4, 2014)

I've been raised in a Christian family and believed in God with no question when I was younger, but as of now I'm not sure if I do believe or not. I'm kind of indifferent about it. If he is real, awesome. If he's not, that's okay too. I don't think anyone really knows for sure what's out there.


----------



## SmokeyB (Oct 4, 2014)

Sikhism c:


----------



## Farobi (Oct 4, 2014)

Catholic!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 4, 2014)

I was raised Jewish, but I think I'm agnostic now.


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 4, 2014)

Buddhist Atheist.


----------



## sej (Oct 4, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Atheist.
> 
> Unless someone can provide me solid evidence there is a god, I won't believe in one.



^^


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 4, 2014)

I think of god as a unicorn
There is no proof he existed, same as there is no proof unicorns existed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im an atheist ^


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Oct 4, 2014)

I dont have a Religion. I was Christian but then one day when I was little, I went to church with my grandma. Afterwards I asked if God was alive. She said no. So till this day, I dont believe in anything. except for bigfoot So what does that make me? Atheist?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 4, 2014)

Non-denominational Christian.

God has proven Himself to me, and my family.  I see a lot of "there's not proof", but I'd say you're not earnestly looking, or you're looking in the wrong spots


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 4, 2014)

I go to the Pentecostal church. However, I wasn't a religious person before I did believe there was a God but I didn't know much about him. Until one day my hubby decides to go to church and I started to learn more about God and the things he did and I decided to accept Jesus in my life. As I started going to church, reading the bible, and praying I started to change as a whole. I became more optimistic about life because i was usually in a bad mood or just plain hated everything. I used to hate people like a lot I was very anti social, but now I really don't feel hate towards them and I am more social now. I feel like the best thing I have ever done in my life was to accept him as my Lord and savior


----------



## xxDianaxx (Oct 4, 2014)

Christian born again


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't have any religion. When I was young, I used to attend Church only when my friends invited me; and I considered myself to be religious. I never really believed in any god, though, and as I got older I realized that I don't particularly care all that much about religion, really. As long as no one is trying to push their religious beliefs on me, I'm neutral about any religion in general.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 4, 2014)

> I just can't fathom believing in something when we have hard facts and science that proves otherwise.



I don't like to single people out or seem rude, sorry... But this sentence sticks out. If there were "hard facts and science that proves otherwise," then there would no longer be a true debate over these things at all. There is no hard facts or science that completely disproves things like the existence of God, numerous gods, etc. I think this can be further understood by looking at many scientists who choose agnosticism over overt atheism, if it were something that could not be possible, they wouldn't consider it. There is a lot of things that we just don't know, or can't prove or disprove. You are completely entitled to your opinion completely and I respect your opinion, but it's not best to place faulty statements within it. (Again sorry if I sound rude, forgive me, not trying to be unpleasant...)


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 4, 2014)

I am Agnostic.

I was Christened, but I have never actively believed in God, or done anything remotely religious.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 4, 2014)

Just like what Mariah said. I'm religionless.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm an unspecified Christian, but I don't go to church because of how clouded my mind is after playing games.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 4, 2014)

Gideon said:


> I don't like to single people out or seem rude, sorry... But this sentence sticks out. If there were "hard facts and science that proves otherwise," then there would no longer be a true debate over these things at all. There is no hard facts or science that completely disproves things like the existence of God, numerous gods, etc. I think this can be further understood by looking at many scientists who choose agnosticism over overt atheism, if it were something that could not be possible, they wouldn't consider it. There is a lot of things that we just don't know, or can't prove or disprove. You are completely entitled to your opinion completely and I respect your opinion, but it's not best to place faulty statements within it. (Again sorry if I sound rude, forgive me, not trying to be unpleasant...)



I'm going to say something quite brash, and can potentially be taken as an incredibly rude statement, and I apologize to any body this may offend.  It is my personal belief that such strong disbelief is more so a cultural thing, and not a matter of intelligence as people try to assert.  Not sure about any one else, but from my perspective the idea of God is strongly discouraged in the media and the public school systems.  You're right, there are an overwhelming number of scientists, particularly in the microbiology and astronomy fields who can't come to terms that God is an impossibility.  But to even talk about that is taboo (see Ben Stein's movie Expelled).


----------



## Gideon (Oct 4, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I'm going to say something quite brash, and can potentially be taken as an incredibly rude statement, and I apologize to any body this may offend.  It is my personal belief that such strong disbelief is more so a cultural thing, and not a matter of intelligence as people try to assert.  Not sure about any one else, but from my perspective the idea of God is strongly discouraged in the media and the public school systems.  You're right, there are an overwhelming number of scientists, particularly in the microbiology and astronomy fields who can't come to terms that God is an impossibility.  But to even talk about that is taboo (see Ben Stein's movie Expelled).



Religion, and anything considered related to it in any way, shape, or form that is not considered part of "historical" context is basically prohibited in many places now, it's finally started to pick up pace in America too. It's become a big deal of recent years because of a constant fear to "offend" someone, no matter how trivial it may be. Take the 9-11 memorial cross, a large piece of metal found in the rubble of the World Trade Center that happened to be shaped as a cross, it was eventually moved to the 9-11 memorial museum, and the group "American Atheists" decided to sue it based on their interpretation of the 1st amendment. The court ruled against them this time, citing it had to do with historical things and such, this is one of the many times they have attempted to have things removed, no matter how harmless, and no matter the comfort brought to others (even a Jewish organization agreed that the cross should remain if I recall). Sometimes certain groups go beyond necessary means to eradicate things they disagree with, fortunately not every person is like that, hopefully there will come a time where more people will be able to understand each other's differences fairly.

You are correct that religion/faith/spirituality in general is often become a very unpopular and even taboo thing in public places in general, but not everyone truly agrees with it, the people who happen to be heading a lot of these things are the cause of it, many in fear of groups such as the "American Atheists" who often extend beyond a necessary boundary to eliminate things they disagree with, but would called injustice if the tables turned against them in some way. I use American Atheists as an example because they are the most notable advocates of these sort of things, I in no way intend to blame any people who are atheists, nor do I mean to offend you, but that's just how things go I suppose. 

In the past (and even some modern) scientists even held faith in God, it's not implausible, many of the greatest minds of the past did (and of course some didn't), others are simply uncertain, but do not outright consider it impossible because it is truly something that's just beyond our reach.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 4, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Non-denominational Christian.
> 
> God has proven Himself to me, and my family.  I see a lot of "there's not proof", but I'd say you're not earnestly looking, or you're looking in the wrong spots



I have a question if I may ask what would be the difference between a Non-denomination Christian and a christian? I never heard of a non-denomination christian..


----------



## Beachland (Oct 4, 2014)

I consider myself agnostic. I don't actively reject the idea of god/spirituality but I don't believe in or belong to any religions.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 4, 2014)

Technically agnostic, but as of late, I've been interested in the idea of spiritualism, so I'd say I'm leaning towards that a bit, too.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 4, 2014)

So personally I have a weird religious philosophy. I guess it's agnostic. I just don't care. I don't care if there is or isn't a God, which god is real, or anything. I think what counts is being a good person and if there is a good they won't punish a good person.

But for my religious mother's sake and for the sake of tradition I'm Christian Orthodox.


----------



## Jawile (Oct 4, 2014)

oh man here's the sixth one this week!

I'm a Helixist. Praise Lord Helix


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Oct 4, 2014)

Athiest


----------



## Gideon (Oct 4, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I have a question if I may ask what would be the difference between a Non-denomination Christian and a christian? I never heard of a non-denomination christian..



This wasn't directed at me but to answer your question, a non-denominational Christian is a person who is not a member of a certain sect or denomination of Christianity. In other words, for examples of denominations: Catholics, Baptists, Methodists, Calvinists, Pentecostals, etc. What non-denomination would mean is they do not necessarily prescribe to the traditions of denominations like the ones mentioned, often a non-denominational person has their own way of going about their religious beliefs, I consider myself non-denomination, but I probably have most in common with Baptists.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 4, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I have a question if I may ask what would be the difference between a Non-denomination Christian and a christian? I never heard of a non-denomination christian..



In summary it means I don't really belong to a church, I just study and abide by what the Bible says, which I might add is often times very contrary to what the church/tv/word of mouth teaches.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 4, 2014)

"I do not believe in the creed professed by the Jewish Church, by the Roman Church, by the Greek Church, by the Turkish Church, by the Protestant Church, nor by any Church that I know of. My own mind is my own Church." [Thomas Paine, The Age of Reason]


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 5, 2014)

35mm said:


> Is it bad that I go to church just for the food...?



Hahaha!

I'm atheist.


----------



## Delphine (Oct 5, 2014)

I am atheist


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Buddhist. But it is a nontheistic, of course.


----------



## Vickytoria (Oct 11, 2014)

*I'm a Christian and I love my religion <3*


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm nihilistic, but I'm happy for anyone
who believes in something


----------



## SarahBearah (Oct 11, 2014)

Agnostic, but I follow Christian (more specifically, Anglican) beliefs.


----------



## amarylis.panda (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm in the process of converting to catholicism.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 12, 2014)

As an indecisive person, I suppose the term agnostic fits me best? XD;
Religion is an intriguing topic, but I generally don't give it much thought.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 12, 2014)

Christian/Catholic, but I stopped going to church about ten years ago. I still have beliefs that follow in the same general footsteps and I do believe in God, but I'm not an active worshiper or anything like that.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 12, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Christian/Catholic, but I stopped going to church about ten years ago. I still have beliefs that follow in the same general footsteps and I do believe in God, but I'm not an active worshiper or anything like that.



This is the story of my life, sort of. I still have to go to church because my parents make me.


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 12, 2014)

Born and raised as a Catholic~


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm atheist. I once tried to believe in a higher power but I couldn't get into it. Religion isn't my kind of thing.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 12, 2014)

Born and raised as a Catholic, stopped going to church for about 6 years then went to an Evangelistic church, which I enjoyed it, until the "Gay is a sin" thing came around, I'm currently not an active worshiper, nor go to church, I just believe in what I feel is true, what I see, and have experienced.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 12, 2014)

~

Agnostic.  I've come to terms with what higher power there is, and I'm not a fan of organized religion, (basically the way different churches preach), but I DO believe in a higher power.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 12, 2014)

Atheist. I was raised as a Christian but I believe evolution and science are right. My parents still make me go to church because they'd get super mad (maybe kick me out) if I told them I was an atheist.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> Atheist. I was raised as a Christian but I believe evolution and science are right. My parents still make me go to church because they'd get super mad (maybe kick me out) if I told them I was an atheist.



"evolution and science" don't contradict Christianity, just saying


----------



## Beardo (Oct 12, 2014)

Agnostic


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm a Christian but I do have thoughts here and there regarding which religion is right. 
I normally just leaning towards the Agnostic side.


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 12, 2014)

Atheist - I don't believe in a higher power at all.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 12, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> "evolution and science" don't contradict Christianity, just saying



it depends how literally you take the bible, doesn't it? If you believe in creation, then yes evolution does contradict it.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 12, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> In summary it means I don't really belong to a church, I just study and abide by what the Bible says, which I might add is often times very contrary to what the church/tv/word of mouth teaches.



I'm also a non-denominational Christian, and I approve of this message.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Annachie said:


> it depends how literally you take the bible, doesn't it? If you believe in creation, then yes evolution does contradict it.



At what part?


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 12, 2014)

Doesn't evolution describe the processes of nature _after_ Creation? An agnostic theist or even theist can see evolution as consistent with God's creation (i.e., 'jump started' by God's hand), if I correctly understand. As scientist Carl Sagan put it in _Cosmos_, “If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first invent the universe.” So evolution would describe the putting together of the apple pie with the 'raw materials' of the already existing universe. And the Big Bang would be the scientific theory describing Creation, rather than evolution.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 12, 2014)

Actually, many atheists believe that evolution and science is on their side, when in reality it isn't. Biological law states that all life comes from something that is already alive. For this reason, and others, science doesn't exactly hold hands with atheism.

It's interesting because I've talked to university professors who are theists because they believe that it's easier to believe that all life came from something, rather than nothing, no they aren't religious, or even completely believe in a "God", but that's what makes the most sense to them, and that's from looking at science.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 12, 2014)

rosabelle said:


> Born and raised as a Catholic~



Amen. Same here. Catholic forever


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Actually, many atheists believe that evolution and science is on their side, when in reality it isn't. Biological law states that all life comes from something that is already alive. For this reason, and others, science doesn't exactly hold hands with atheism.



If you believe the universe is cyclical, then yes, science is on the atheist side.

I mean, even without that, it's not even on the side of theists, since as you said, biological law states that all life comes from something that is already alive, therefore, whatever deity had to have a creator.

Atheist here


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 12, 2014)

oath2order said:


> If you believe the universe is cyclical, then yes, science is on the atheist side.
> 
> I mean, even without that, it's not even on the side of theists, since as you said, biological law states that all life comes from something that is already alive, therefore, whatever deity had to have a creator.
> 
> Atheist here



I wouldn't say it supports either side exactly.

It's pretty interesting.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

None


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 13, 2014)

atonnoudjement said:


> I'm Wiccan.  I try to keep quiet about it IRL tho, a lot of people think its about satan worshiping, but it's really about worshiping life and nature.  I keep it from my mother, who is a devout catholic and refuses I be anything else, but I chose Wicca because I feel a connection with it, and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Also, can we not get into any debates here?



Nothing wrong with a friendly debate, it's interesting to talk about each others views and beliefs imo.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> At what part?



Well, I'm no expert on the bible and I know most Christians are fine with evolution, but there are definitely people who won't accept evolution because of the bible and creation. they believe god made man in his own image, not that we evolved from apes etc


----------



## Bowie (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, I'm a very spiritual person, but I'm not very religious at all. I don't really want to label myself as anything, but I think religion causes too much trouble. I mean, there are people killed over it nowadays, and it's just wrong. In recent years, there have been people killing themselves as a result of their sexuality being rejected, and that is just one of many reasons why I've chosen to seek out my own kind of faith, and have that faith be unaltered by the words of others. I do not wish any harm upon religious people, but if I am attacked for my views, they can't expect me to be pretend everything is all right with theirs.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 13, 2014)

agnostic. yeehaw.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Well, I'm no expert on the bible and I know most Christians are fine with evolution, but there are definitely people who won't accept evolution because of the bible and creation. they believe god made man in his own image, not that we evolved from apes etc



With all due respect, don't tell me that it actually does contradict any thing if you don't even know what it says.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 13, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> With all due respect, don't tell me that it actually does contradict any thing if you don't even know what it says.



I was just saying that it DEPENDS on how literally you take the bible. I wasn't saying which bit contradicts what. There are obviously people who DO think that evolution contradicts the bible and I was just pointing that out


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

Roman Catholic ATM. I'm thinking of just being nondenominational or something, though.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 13, 2014)

Gideon said:


> This wasn't directed at me but to answer your question, a non-denominational Christian is a person who is not a member of a certain sect or denomination of Christianity. In other words, for examples of denominations: Catholics, Baptists, Methodists, Calvinists, Pentecostals, etc. What non-denomination would mean is they do not necessarily prescribe to the traditions of denominations like the ones mentioned, often a non-denominational person has their own way of going about their religious beliefs, I consider myself non-denomination, but I probably have most in common with Baptists.



Just a question for you, as I know some sections of Baptist denominations don't believe much in spiritual gifts. What is your opinion on spiritual gifts such as prophecy, tongues, etc? 


rockthemike13 said:


> In summary it means I don't really belong to a church, I just study and abide by what the Bible says, which I might add is often times very contrary to what the church/tv/word of mouth teaches.



Just to add to this, my church is essentially non-denominational, or spirit led. We follow what is written in the Bible and are usually quite balanced on teaching, worship, and spiritual parts of the church. It's often non-denominational churches that grow the fastest.


rockthemike13 said:


> "evolution and science" don't contradict Christianity, just saying


I have a Christian friend really into philosophy and science and one thing he says is that if God made the universe, and science is the study of the universe, then we will find God through science. This actually does happen. Many scientists go out trying to disprove God and end up Christian because of it. When people say that God and science don't mix, they are terribly incorrect. I need to find some names and sources because I don't fully remember them, but I know there was one philosopher that said that intelligence can only come from higher intelligence. The chances of anything otherwise are so highly improbable. 
If you are walking by a river and see a stone on the side of the river with the name "Alex" carved into it, are you going to think that the water splashed up and corroded the name into it over million of years, or that someone came along and carved their name into it? If anybody has questions for me, I love debating or just talking about religion in general. If any of you have doubts about a God existing by any means, please share why and I can help you out


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 13, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Just a question for you, as I know some sections of Baptist denominations don't believe much in spiritual gifts. What is your opinion on spiritual gifts such as prophecy, tongues, etc?



This isn't a question towards me, but in the church I go to there is a sister who was baptized in the name of the father, the son, and the holy spirit and she was given the gift of tongues. And its an amazing thing 



Trundle said:


> I have a Christian friend really into philosophy and science and one thing he says is that if God made the universe, and science is the study of the universe, then we will find God through science. This actually does happen. Many scientists go out trying to disprove God and end up Christian because of it. When people say that God and science don't mix, they are terribly incorrect.



I agree to this.


----------



## Locket (Oct 14, 2014)

My family never goes to church.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 14, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Just a question for you, as I know some sections of Baptist denominations don't believe much in spiritual gifts. What is your opinion on spiritual gifts such as prophecy, tongues, etc?
> 
> 
> Just to add to this, my church is essentially non-denominational, or spirit led. We follow what is written in the Bible and are usually quite balanced on teaching, worship, and spiritual parts of the church. It's often non-denominational churches that grow the fastest.
> ...


Trundle you stole the words right out of my mouth. The 3rd part btw I mean the definition of science is the man's observation of the physical world. So in technical terms science can't prove or disprove something man hasn't seen. Some atheists treat science as a "religion" which makes no sense. They want to contradict god by believing in something that doesn't? lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Just a question for you, as I know some sections of Baptist denominations don't believe much in spiritual gifts. What is your opinion on spiritual gifts such as prophecy, tongues, etc?" Trundle where did you get this idea? I've been in Baptist and Protestant churches all  my life and I've never heard this before.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 14, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Trundle you stole the words right out of my mouth. The 3rd part btw I mean the definition of science is the man's observation of the physical world. So in technical terms science can't prove or disprove something man hasn't seen. Some atheists treat science as a "religion" which makes no sense. They want to contradict god by believing in something that doesn't? lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "Just a question for you, as I know some sections of Baptist denominations don't believe much in spiritual gifts. What is your opinion on spiritual gifts such as prophecy, tongues, etc?" Trundle where did you get this idea? I've been in Baptist and Protestant churches all  my life and I've never heard this before.



Are you saying that you've seen baptist churches practice spiritual gifts? It definitely happens but it just isn't as common.


----------



## Leanne (Oct 14, 2014)

Atheist, but I don't think it qualifies as a religion. ^^;


----------



## Trundle (Oct 14, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> "Just a question for you, as I know some sections of Baptist denominations don't believe much in spiritual gifts. What is your opinion on spiritual gifts such as prophecy, tongues, etc?" Trundle where did you get this idea? I've been in Baptist and Protestant churches all  my life and I've never heard this before.


Many Baptist churches (depending on your area) don't have very lively services, to put it simply. I know because my city has primarily baptist churches and I've been to quite a few of them.


----------



## Cory (Oct 14, 2014)

probably the only jew on tbt


----------



## Dinkleburg (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't follow any religions so you can call me an Atheist, but I have been reading a lot about Buddism lately. Not sure I'm strong willed enough to be one though, haha.

Its a shame that I see a lot of people are scared of using the word Atheist.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 14, 2014)

Dinkleburg said:


> Its a shame that I see a lot of people are scared of using the word Atheist.



I find it's the opposite, and that people use it too lightly or use it without understanding what it means.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 14, 2014)

[citation needed]



Ashtot said:


> I find it's the opposite, and that people use it too lightly or use it without understanding what it means.



[/citation needed]


----------



## Dinkleburg (Oct 14, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I find it's the opposite, and that people use it too lightly or use it without understanding what it means.



Too lightly? I've never seen that, usually the opposite.
Although I have seen people think it means something other then "I don't believe in your claim that there is a god" 

But yeah, lets not turn this into a debate ^_^;


----------



## CR33P (Oct 14, 2014)

i'm a devout satanist


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 14, 2014)

Either I missed their post or I don't see any fellow Muslim here, too bad.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 15, 2014)

Dinkleburg said:


> Too lightly? I've never seen that, usually the opposite.
> Although I have seen people think it means something other then "I don't believe in your claim that there is a god"
> 
> But yeah, lets not turn this into a debate ^_^;



We can debate about it, but in a friendly manner


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 15, 2014)

Dinkleburg said:


> Too lightly? I've never seen that, usually the opposite.
> Although I have seen people think it means something other then "I don't believe in your claim that there is a god"
> 
> But yeah, lets not turn this into a debate ^_^;



Yeah normally it's just that I see people use atheism as "I'm not Christian so I'm atheist." That's all I was saying.


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm a Christian. My Dad's a youth worker at a "modern" church in our town, so I've been part of that since I moved here when I was 2, although I skip out on the service if I'm too tired to go or something.  Some people assume that I'm a christian just because of my Dad's work, when really I had 100% free will in my choice.

Oh and, (a little late here) going back to whether science is on the atheist side or not, I don't think it can really be given a side. I think that science and religion are compatible, because science explains _how_ something happens, and religion explains _why_ it happens. Therefore I don't think they work against each other. 

Besides, if science was on a certain side, then there wouldn't be scientists who believe in some form of God or follow a religion/belief.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Yeah normally it's just that I see people use atheism as "I'm not Christian so I'm atheist." That's all I was saying.



Does that ACTUALLY happen because I'm pre sure that's a rare occurrence.


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 15, 2014)

I went to a Roman Catholic primary school and my family would go to church only once or twice a month, but since year 7 (year 10 now) I've been an atheist, as is my younger sister, but my parents are protestants, none of us go to church anymore though.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Catholic


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Does that ACTUALLY happen because I'm pre sure that's a rare occurrence.



Not nearly as rare as you think.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Not nearly as rare as you think.



Do you have any sources for this?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Do you have any sources for this?



Sure.  Do you want a list of famous Christian scientists?  Or an explanation of why a large portion of scientists believe in God?  I can present either or both for you if you'd like.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Sure.  Do you want a list of famous Christian scientists?  Or an explanation of why a large portion of scientists believe in God?  I can present either or both for you if you'd like.



...



Ashtot said:


> Yeah normally it's just that I see people use atheism as "I'm not Christian so I'm atheist." That's all I was saying.




How does that relate to scientists? I was talking about sources for people who claim to be atheist just because they don't believe in god and how it's apparently not that rare.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah!  I guess I misread your statement sort of reading the one above it.  I shouldn't multitask while reading forum boards haha.  

How do you prove or disprove that?  Have you never heard people say- I don't believe in Christianity, therefor I am an atheist.  That really is more so agnosticism, the apathy of spiritual beliefs.  Do you have an easy time believing that every body who claims they are an atheist has done research and come to a sound and knowledgeable conclusion that there is no God? 

I can tell you most people I meet who claim atheism will wind up saying- eh, I don't really know, don't really care.  That's not Atheism, that's Agnosticism.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't particularly _care_ if someone does the research. If someone claims that they're an atheist, whether or not they've done any research whatsoever, I don't care, that's what they are. If that's what they say, then it's what they are. Simple as that.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2014)

... it has been said and done


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> aah dont hate me im
> 
> muslim



oh okay cool good for you I think someone actually was sad about not finding another one of you guys here


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I don't particularly _care_ if someone does the research. If someone claims that they're an atheist, whether or not they've done any research whatsoever, I don't care, that's what they are. If that's what they say, then it's what they are. Simple as that.



Interesting.  So people can be whatever they say they are regardless.  Well in that case, I am now.... A MULTI-MILLIONAIRE ASTROPHYSICIST HUNK!

Er... but there's still no money in my bank account, I don't feel any smarter and I'm still an ugly loaf.  Drats.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 15, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Ah!  I guess I misread your statement sort of reading the one above it.  I shouldn't multitask while reading forum boards haha.
> 
> How do you prove or disprove that?  Have you never heard people say- I don't believe in Christianity, therefor I am an atheist.  That really is more so agnosticism, the apathy of spiritual beliefs.  Do you have an easy time believing that every body who claims they are an atheist has done research and come to a sound and knowledgeable conclusion that there is no God?
> 
> I can tell you most people I meet who claim atheism will wind up saying- eh, I don't really know, don't really care.  That's not Atheism, that's Agnosticism.



But similarly, I bet a lot of Christians/members of other religions haven't done suitable research and come to the knowledgeable conclusion that there IS God, so would you say they're not true christians? I wouldn't, I'd say they're still a Christian, because that's what they've chosen to be, just like with atheists, regardless of how much 'research' they've done.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 15, 2014)

Annachie said:


> But similarly, I bet a lot of Christians/members of other religions haven't done suitable research and come to the knowledgeable conclusion that there IS God, so would you say they're not true christians? I wouldn't, I'd say they're still a Christian, because that's what they've chosen to be, just like with atheists, regardless of how much 'research' they've done.



Indeed?  I would say they're agnostic if they don't care enough to come to a solid conclusion either way.

This whole conversation stemmed with Ashtot, which I believe was correct, stating that atheism is used rather loosely now a day.  I personally don't believe a lot of people who say they're atheist are truly atheist, but rather subscribe to the logic of "I don't know, don't care".  That's fine, but I still don't think that makes them an atheist, even if they're using the wrong word to describe what they truly are.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Interesting.  So people can be whatever they say they are regardless.  Well in that case, I am now.... A MULTI-MILLIONAIRE ASTROPHYSICIST HUNK!
> 
> Er... but there's still no money in my bank account, I don't feel any smarter and I'm still an ugly loaf.  Drats.



The difference here is that one of these things involves thoughts and beliefs, which can change at any time, any place, with no limit. The other is a corporeal thing that you actually have to have other people see to believe. You can claim to think anything.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> oh okay cool good for you I think someone actually was sad about not finding another one of you guys here


another one of you guys?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The difference here is that one of these things involves thoughts and beliefs, which can change at any time, any place, with no limit. The other is a corporeal thing that you actually have to have other people see to believe. You can claim to think anything.



True, but if a person who claims to be atheist truly believes in (lets use it in reverse for once) the flying spaghetti monster god, it means they're not an atheist.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> True, but if a person who claims to be atheist truly believes in (lets use it in reverse for once) the flying spaghetti monster god, it means they're not an atheist.



Okay that brings two points

1) You _do_ realize the Flying Spaghetti Monster is intended to be a parody of organized religion and not intended to be worshipped, right?
2) Well DUH, if they believe in the Flying Spaghetti Monster and view it as a god, then of course they wouldn't be an atheist.


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> another one of you guys?



Ayaya a couple pages back was expressing disappointment that there didn't seem to be any Muslims in the thread.



Ayaya said:


> Either I missed their post or I don't see any fellow Muslim here, too bad.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2014)

oh ok 

tbh id rather there wasnt another muslim
i believe im a cursed child because i was born with that religion


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> oh ok
> 
> tbh id rather there wasnt another muslim
> i believe im a cursed child because i was born with that religion



Yeah sorry, I didn't know any other better way to put it :/

How come you particularly believe you're cursed?


----------



## Brackets (Oct 15, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> oh ok
> 
> tbh id rather there wasnt another muslim
> i believe im a cursed child because i was born with that religion



it's up to you what religion you believe in


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Okay that brings two points
> 
> 1) You _do_ realize the Flying Spaghetti Monster is intended to be a parody of organized religion and not intended to be worshipped, right?
> 2) Well DUH, if they believe in the Flying Spaghetti Monster and view it as a god, then of course they wouldn't be an atheist.



I know what the flying spaghetti monster is, which is why I plainly stated I was using it in reverse.

And you are correct, if they believed in a god then they wouldn't be atheist.  If they believed God might or might not exist, they'd be agnostic.  If they whole heartedly believe there is no God of any kind, they would be atheist.  I am simply saying after talking to a large number of self proclaimed atheists, they quickly admit to agnosticism, was all Ashtot and I were trying to say.  How can you gather a poll or statistic for that?  I'm not sure a poll has been done- "Do people truly understand atheism"?  

I can give you this link I just found after a quick Google search.  http://www.science20.com/writer_on_...s_might_not_exist_and_thats_not_a_joke-139982


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2014)

its just the stares that i get 
i know its my choice of what religion i am but i believe that islam is the ... most correct? religion but there are so many things attached to that religion


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> its just the stares that i get
> i know its my choice of what religion i am but i believe that islam is the ... most correct? religion but there are so many things attached to that religion



I assume you wear the religious headpiece (not sure on the exact correct name) and that's why you get the stares?

Being a Muslim in America is hard, I can't imagine that.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I assume you wear the religious headpiece (not sure on the exact correct name) and that's why you get the stares?
> 
> Being a Muslim in America is hard, I can't imagine that.



thanks for your support and yeah i wear the headpiece


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 15, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> its just the stares that i get
> i know its my choice of what religion i am but i believe that islam is the ... most correct? religion but there are so many things attached to that religion



I am really curious to know why you believe it is the most correct


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I am really curious to know why you believe it is the most correct



well idk i guess it just makes the most sense for me


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 15, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> well idk i guess it just makes the most sense for me



I always considered it Islam too. 

Following Islam = Islamic
Following Christianity = Christian

But I barely ever get myself involved into any religious matters, so I barely know what to call it. All I know is from the tiny little bits of information from history classes. :}

I, myself, don't really associate myself with any religion. I don't doubt the existence of a supernatural deity/deities, but I lean more to believing they are non-existent. I also would really rather not let a religion dictate the way I lead my life or my way of thinking.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2014)

well thats one way of thinking for sure


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 15, 2014)

I believe its called a 'deist' I believe that there is something out there but I do not fully believe that is God, but could be any Deity or many. If you trace history to its roots its main purpose was to be a way of governing people, fun fact.


----------



## Elise (Oct 15, 2014)

I consider myself atheist but I do occasionally wonder if there could be a god and very rarely I'll think something like "please god...".

I don't know, I kind of like the idea of there being a god and a heaven to go to when you die but the realistic part of me doubts that it's possible.


----------



## littlem0kid (Oct 15, 2014)

Im christian..But I do support gays,listen to stuff like black veil brides and pierce the veil and love pastel goth..But Ive always been a christian...Just from plain knowing GOD is alive and not dead..And about the gay thing (A little off topic if you want to ignore) I believe being gay is ok..Im not gay but I think it's their personal choice and we shouldnt force them to be straight..)( Anyways I am chritian


----------



## Eldin (Oct 15, 2014)

littlem0kid said:


> Im christian..But I do support gays,listen to stuff like black veil brides and pierce the veil and love pastel goth..But Ive always been a christian...Just from plain knowing GOD is alive and not dead..And about the gay thing (A little off topic if you want to ignore) I believe being gay is ok..*Im not gay but I think it's their personal choice* and we shouldnt force them to be straight..)( Anyways I am chritian



Not to nitpick, but for future reference people don't choose to be gay. 

Kudos for being accepting though! c:


----------



## Mango (Oct 16, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Atheist.
> 
> Unless someone can provide me solid evidence there is a god, I won't believe in one.



^^^^


----------

